# 13 Cops, 13 Guns



## MrD (Nov 18, 2010)

Part of a much longer, much more intense letter I wrote to a friend.
This is the good part:

13 Cops, 13 Guns:
I always figured that no one really paid attention to freight trains, But I guess I was wrong. Besides, when you are just walking on an overpass and see 4 kids on a train out of the corner of your eye, that might get your attention! I am starting to get worried about the people that have been noticing us, and I can tell that everyone els is too. We are too exposed to be rolling through a city like this...

"Its fine... Yeah, Its fine, we will be out of the city in no time, and in Phili before we know it! Just a few more minutes and we will be all clear"

We all kind of look at each other anxiously and hold out breath until we hit the city line. We didnt make it that far.. We break from out worried stares and look up in to the sky to examine the noise that has over taken the sound of the train. A slow, steady beat of a helicopter as it passes overhead. But fuck, its a police helicopter....

"hhmmm... Well, We should be alright, they are probably just passing over on their way to something els. Nothing to do with us."

We keep on rolling through town. Within a few minutes, it passes back over in the opposite direction. Ok, thats a bit weird, BUT still probably unrelated. A friend pokes his head over the side of the car to see just exactly where we are at.

"SHIT!"
"What?? What is it?!?"
"2 police SUV's, K-9 units, parked right next to the tracks. They did not see me, but I saw them!"

Alright, what the fuck!
By the time the helicopter does another fly by, the train bumps, and starts to slow down.
Fuck! Fuck! Fuck! 
Are you serious! Is this really going down like this??!
Everyone is on edge as the train slows to getting off speed, and the helicopter is flying by once again.
The train is just about stopped now, as the overlooking eyes are just doing small circles overhead.
We grab our shit in a hurry, and get the fuck off!

"What do we do? Do we run? There is no escaping this thing! Fucking run!"
We take off running.

The tracks are right in between large slopes to each side, over grown with bushes and thorns.
There is no where to run, even if we COULD get away!
There was a bridge real close by, and a busy street above, that would be out best bet if we are going to do anything.
We push our way through the thorns and brush as the police helicopter is basically hovering above us, doing small circles over head.

We come to a small wooden fence and crouch down in the shrubs and trees to try and scope out the busy street on the other side.

"Shit! Get Down! Get Down! Shut up! SSSHHH!!!................
There is a police car on the other side of the fence sitting off of the road....."

We wait in tense silence for a few moments, then, out of nowhere, I hear multiple cars screech up, then sirens. Next thing I knew....

"BALTIMORE P.D. K-9 UNIT, GET YOUR FUCKING HANDS UP!!!!"
I turn my head and look through the bushes to the voice, only to see a gun pointed directly at my head.

"GET YOUR FUCKING HANDS UP OR I WILL BLOW YOUR FUCKING HEAD OFF!"
I am no fucking hero, my hands went right up. We all climbed over the small fence to the busy street, and Holly-Fucking-Shit!

13 cops, 13 guns pointed at as, 6 squad cars sirens going off, and two k-9 dogs. Plus a very busy street of shocked on lookers.
Bricks were shat.

"GET ON THE GROUND! GET ON THE FUCKING GROUND!!"

One of the cops sees my knife on my belt, and quickly pulls me to the side and searches me.
They take my knife and mace and literary throw them down the side walk. It was kinda funny.
They proceed to search through my pack. The look on the cops face when he is trying to figure out exactly what my sleeping bag is was completely priceless!

"You boys are in for it now. You are going down for criminal trespassing, interfering with railroad operations, tampering, and a whole mess of other charges"
Cool, so I am going to jail now......

Everyone way lying down flat on their stomaches. It took them a few minutes, but when they realized that we were just on the train for fun, not trying to do any sort of crime, they let up.

"So you boys are just trying to get to Phili?"
"Yeah...."
"Aaahhhh.....hhmmmm...."

The RR police were already there, and once the cops figured out that we were harmless, they took off, and the situation was completely diffused. Only 6 cops stuck around for the shit talkin'

"So are you an anarchist?"
"No, not really."
"So you are just like a part time anarchist?"

"So what rock concert are yall' going to?"

"HAHA fuck, let me get a picture of yall' for everyone back at the station!"

Bastards.

We waited around as they ran out I.D.s and tried to scare us in to telling them if we had warrants.
"well you boys are in luck, the system is down, we cant run ya'"
AKA, no warrants..

The shit list goes on
"These is something on that train, we have been watching you, we knew you were there all along. But I cannot disclose what it was..."

"You see all those cameras in D.C.? Thats how we knew, and the same system in coming to Baltimore next, so watch out!"

After one tried to tell me that they were US Marshals, and that train riding is about to be a felony, I had enough with the bull shit and just asked the only female officer (Who clearly did not give a rats ass, as she was texting through out the entire ordeal) how they REALLY knew we were on the train. 

Her answer: " Police Helicopter flew by, just happened to see you"
Fucking-A, nothing but bad luck!!

I was sick of these jackasses and just wanted a slurpee from the 7-11 across the street. But at the time I was still under the impression that I was about to do a bit of time in jail. Untill....

"Alright boys, you are good to go. We are not going to cite you or anything."

..............................WHAT?!?!?!?

You pull us off with a fucking police helicopter, call in 6 squad cars, 13 cops, 2 k-9's, and then pull guns on us, then let us the fuck go?!?!?!
Good-Fucking-God Baltimore cops must just be bored!!!
I was content with the fact that i was going away for a few, but when he said THAT...
I was almost insulted that I did not even get as much as a ticket!
But I am not about to stick around to complain about.

I left in a quickness, and slurpees were had as we tried to rationalize what had just happened.
But there is no rationalizing it, I still do not understand to this day how we possibly got away with out getting arrested, or worse......

"Welcome to Baltimore Boys, Now get the FUCK out!"

[/Story] 




























"I hope we get on put on "Cops"!"


----------



## shitbum (Nov 18, 2010)

HA! holy shit man. "So you are just like a part time anarchist?" haha I've had cops ask the same stupid shit here


----------



## BlewJ (Nov 18, 2010)

That's... overkill. Dag.


----------



## farmer john (Nov 19, 2010)

dam man thats pretty crazy ive only hearda that stuff on the borders


----------



## Diagaro (Nov 29, 2010)

I just dont get that!?!?!?
Me and tom rode the FUCKING JUICE TRAIN right down that line in broad daylight and in the end it was the operator that kicked us off.
Cameras my fucking ass - similarly when we were stopped at the hop ot spot two days prior to catchin the whitesnake we got stopped by the CSXPD and they did the exact same shit . . . maybe I ought to write a story about it . . .


----------



## farmer john (Dec 1, 2010)

you rode the juice line? tropicana? dam thats fresh ive always heard it was semi unrideable how was it in your op.


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 2, 2010)

nothing to compare it to. Once i ride something else I'll post all about my thoughts in retrospect on the whitesnake


----------



## wizehop (Dec 2, 2010)

Great story man, I love the rush of being chased, although I guess that one didn\t last two long. What kind of train where you riding?


----------



## Lilly (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats friggin awesome great story


----------



## MrD (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments.

@Wizehop, we were riding a super empty, low priority train, and we were on an empty bucket.


----------



## timmyredbeard (Dec 3, 2010)

That is fucking crazy. I probably would have shit cinder blocks when I saw the guns pointed at my head. Goddamn. 
Defiantly one for the kids!


----------



## farmer john (Dec 11, 2010)

Diagaro said:


> nothing to compare it to. Once i ride something else I'll post all about my thoughts in retrospect on the whitesnake


 
sounds good mano


----------



## GLASZ (Dec 13, 2010)

Cops are so full of shit, I'm surprised they didn't try to pull "homeland security" BS if there was that many pigs there, thanks for the story though


----------



## Apples (Dec 15, 2010)

Great story but a sucky situation. I personally have a love hate relationship with Bmore. That police chopper is always in the air, always flies by my friends place a couple times a day. Glad you all didn't get in trouble.


----------



## wokofshame (Mar 10, 2011)

No way!!
i am just rereading this now and I got circled by that same chopper in december in the csx yard!!!
i was bored and stretching my feet just walking the train to see tags and so on as we cc-ed, the chopper comes, turns around and circles. it is scary, theres no way to hide from something that sees straight down.
I picked up a broken mandolin from the ground and pretended to intensely study it as i was circled.
no cops came, for good


----------



## MrD (Mar 10, 2011)

MURT said:


> No way!!
> i am just rereading this now and I got circled by that same chopper in december in the csx yard!!!
> i was bored and stretching my feet just walking the train to see tags and so on as we cc-ed, the chopper comes, turns around and circles. it is scary, theres no way to hide from something that sees straight down.
> I picked up a broken mandolin from the ground and pretended to intensely study it as i was circled.
> no cops came, for good


 
Yeah, It is way too intense when there is a helicopter looking down on you, its fucking scary!
I fucking hate helicopters...


----------



## venusinpisces (Mar 12, 2011)

I hate CSX. I had a gun pulled on me by a CSX bull one time because me and a friend were in the unit and some workers spotted us (our own fault for being stupid about it but that was when I was young). It was actually kind of funny because he looked absolutely terrified busting through the bathroom door. He ended up driving us out of town and we didn't get a ticket. But bringing in helicopters is definitely taking it to another level of intensity altogether. That's funny about the cop that was texting.


----------

